# Apple TV 2 et bibliothèque iTunes



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Voici un petit problème qui ne doit pas être anodin...

J'ai récemment acheté une Apple TV 2 que j'ai connecté via la wifi au réseau de la Livebox 2. Au premier démarrage, aucun soucis, le partage à domicile de ma bibliothèque iTunes apparaissait sans problème à l'écran. Mais depuis quelques temps, je n'arrive plus à accéder à ma bibli iTunes, pourtant le partage à domicile est activé et sur le Mac et sur l'Apple TV. Je suis obligé de la débrancher et la retrancher pour pouvoir y accéder à nouveau. Lorsque je ne l'utilise pas, l'Apple TV est mise en veille...

Chose assez surprenante et je ne sais pas d'où cela peut venir. Serait-ce la Livebox ? Serait-ce depuis la dernière mise à jour en date de l'Apple TV ?

Merci de vos remarques sur ce sujet.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juillet 2011)

Comme je l'ai déjà mentionné plusieurs fois, as tu vérifié que la liaison entre ta box et ton iMac/PC est de même nature (dans ton cas WiFi) que la liaison entre ta box et ton ATV2 ?
Pour ce faire, tu vas dans "préférences système" > "Réseau" 
Là tu cliques sur la roue dentée (en bas à droite de la liste des différentes connexions) puis dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu cliques sur "définir l'ordre des services" et tu fais glisser "Airport" en haut de la nouvelle fenêtre puis tu valides.
Et tu vérifies si ça va mieux.


----------



## drs (23 Juillet 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Comme je l'ai déjà mentionné plusieurs fois, as tu vérifié que la liaison entre ta box et ton iMac/PC est de même nature (dans ton cas WiFi) que la liaison entre ta box et ton ATV2 ?
> Pour ce faire, tu vas dans "préférences système" > "Réseau"
> Là tu cliques sur la roue dentée (en bas à droite de la liste des différentes connexions) puis dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu cliques sur "définir l'ordre des services" et tu fais glisser "Airport" en haut de la nouvelle fenêtre puis tu valides.
> Et tu vérifies si ça va mieux.



????
Ce qui voudrait dire que l'ATV2 ne serait pas utilisable avec un Mac connecté en ethernet??
Cela semble curieux quand même.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juillet 2011)

drs a dit:


> ????
> Ce qui voudrait dire que l'ATV2 ne serait pas utilisable avec un Mac connecté en ethernet??
> Cela semble curieux quand même.



En clair:
Si ATV2 est connecté à Box en wifi, alors connecter Mac et Box en wifi et prioriser cette connexion.
Si non connecter Mac et ATV2 en Ethernet et prioriser cette connexion.


----------



## drs (23 Juillet 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> En clair:
> Si ATV2 est connecté à Box en wifi, alors connecter Mac et Box en wifi et prioriser cette connexion.
> Si non connecter Mac et ATV2 en Ethernet et prioriser cette connexion.



je ne dis pas que tu as tort, j'aimerais comprendre le pourquoi de la chose?
A mon sens, ce qui importe, c'est d'être sur le même réseau ip, non?


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juillet 2011)

L'explication technique: Je ne le connais pas.
J'avais des problèmes de stabilité, de pertes de lectures, d'attentes très longues...
Mon ATV2 était connectée à ma box par wifi et ma box à mon iMac en ethernet, j'ai contacté le SAV Apple et ils m'ont demandé de tout mettre en wifi... Et je n'ai plus ces problémes depuis.


----------



## drs (23 Juillet 2011)

ah bon...mais je serais curieux de savoir pourquoi ca fonctionne. Faudra que je recherche ça à l'occasion


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Comme je l'ai déjà mentionné plusieurs fois, as tu vérifié que la liaison entre ta box et ton iMac/PC est de même nature (dans ton cas WiFi) que la liaison entre ta box et ton ATV2 ?
> Pour ce faire, tu vas dans "préférences système" > "Réseau"
> Là tu cliques sur la roue dentée (en bas à droite de la liste des différentes connexions) puis dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu cliques sur "définir l'ordre des services" et tu fais glisser "Airport" en haut de la nouvelle fenêtre puis tu valides.
> Et tu vérifies si ça va mieux.



Mon iMac est connecté à la Livebox via Ethernet et l'APTV via wifi étant donné qu'elle se trouve dans le salon.

Je viens d'ailleurs d'essayer de modifier l'ordre des services et mettant la wifi en tête. Cela fonctionne apparemment. A voir à la longue, sinon je connecterai l'iMac en wifi pour tester. Et si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, j'en déduirais que ça vient de la Livebox  En tout état de cause, je souhaite m'acheter une Time Capsule pour la sauvegarde Time Machine et de plus voir pour mettre mon imprimante en réseau.

Merci en tout cas de ton aide.

Simon


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juillet 2011)

Comme précisé plus haut j'ai donc résolu (en partie) le problème en positionnant toutes les connexions en wifi.
J'ai noté en partie car ma box étant assez éloignée de mon ATV2 j'avais encore et toujours des coupures, lenteurs et même décrochages !
J'ai totalement et définitivement résolu le problème en utilisant des connecteurs en "CPL" (courant porteur en ligne) entre mon iMac et mon ATV2.
Je les ai pris en 500 Mo/s et à ce jour tout est OK: Les lectures sont en instantané et, comme j'ai positionné la box à coté de l'ATV2 les connexions de cette dernière sur itunes (Location/Achat films) et sur Youtube se font aussi sans problème.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Bon alors là y'a un mystère à résoudre...

J'ai tout testé : mettre la connexion wifi en tête de liste des préférences réseau, connecter le Mac et l'ATV2 en wifi à la livebox. Ca a fonctionné une fois ! une fois l'ATV2 en veille, la bibliothèque iTunes n'est plus reconnue par l'ATV2 sauf si je la débranche.

Je me demande si ça ne viendrait pas de cette Livebox 2...

Vos avis ?


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juillet 2011)

A quelle distance ton ATV2 est elle de la Box ?
La réception est elle suffisamment bonne pour éviter décrochages et coupures ?

Si tu lis bien mon post précédent, la solution définitive a été le CPL...Et, depuis, plus un seul décrochage ni coupures ni lenteurs...Que du bonheur !


----------



## bookbook (27 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
Mon iMac est branché à la LB en Ethernet ; et l'AppleTV à la LB en WiFi. Et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis de connexion. Tout fonctionne très bien depuis bientôt 1 an.
Par contre je n'ai jamais fais les mises à jour de l'AppleTV. Peut être à voir de ce côté là.
Mais il est vrai aussi que les LB ne sont pas réputé pour leur qualité. Certaines ont des problèmes à répétition et Orange n'est pas toujours d'accord pour les échanger.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> A quelle distance ton ATV2 est elle de la Box ?
> La réception est elle suffisamment bonne pour éviter décrochages et coupures ?
> 
> Si tu lis bien mon post précédent, la solution définitive a été le CPL...Et, depuis, plus un seul décrochage ni coupures ni lenteurs...Que du bonheur !



La distance entre la box et l'ATV2 est d'environ 8 à 10 mètres à tout casser sans obstacle. Je vais acheter une time capsule pour la sauvegarde sur time machine et partage d'imprimante, peut-être que le routeur made in Apple arrangerait les choses ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------




bookbook a dit:


> Salut,
> Mon iMac est branché à la LB en Ethernet ; et l'AppleTV à la LB en WiFi. Et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis de connexion. Tout fonctionne très bien depuis bientôt 1 an.
> Par contre je n'ai jamais fais les mises à jour de l'AppleTV. Peut être à voir de ce côté là.
> Mais il est vrai aussi que les LB ne sont pas réputé pour leur qualité. Certaines ont des problèmes à répétition et Orange n'est pas toujours d'accord pour les échanger.



J'ai fait la dernière M.à.j. de l'ATV2 et j'ai l'impression que les ennuis ont commencés depuis cette M.à.j. Mais impossible de réinstaller le logiciel d'usine


----------



## Loconstant (24 Août 2011)

Salut,

J'ai la même config:
LB > Ethernet > PC(itunes)
LB > Wifi > ATV2

La perte de connexion intervient toutes les 1 heures environ. Seul moyen de faire réapparaître la Biblio est de débrancher l'alim de l'ATV2....

Les soucis sont apparus, il y a 2 M.a.J avant cétait sans soucis.


Cela fait pas avancer la résolution, mais au moins tu sais que ton cas n'est pas unique.

a+


----------



## Rem64 (24 Août 2011)

Juste histoire de... inutile de se faire ch... a se lever et débrancher l'ATV, appuies sur Menu et Pause de la télécommande originale jusqu'à ce que le voyant clignote et elle va rebooter. Plus de câble a arracher!!


----------



## Loconstant (24 Août 2011)

Ah oui c'est bien aussi, j'y avais pas pensé.

Merci!


----------



## dimix1973 (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Merci pour ces conseils
j'ai aussi le meme probleme.
New Imac en Ethernet - CPL avec la box
Apple TV2 en wifi (a cote de la box).
pas de possibilité de la mettre en CPL car c'est deja utilisé pour canal Sat !!

cela fonctionnait tres bien... et meme chose, depuis la mise a jour... probleme.
Je vois la bibliotheque itune du PC... mais des que je clique dessus... il cherche dans rien trouver et me dit qu'il y a un probleme.
par contre, ce qui est etonnant, c'est que grace à l'ipad ou l'iphone, je peux acceder a itunes de l'imac et avec l'appli Remote, lancer une musique sur le PC et ensuite la mettre sur l'apple TV2 ... c'est vraiement et seulement lorsque je tente d'acceder à ma biblio itunes Imac via l'apple TV.
je vais tenter le Wifi pour tout... mais ca me gene car mon debit est moins important qu'en ethernet pour l'imac... 
si vous avez des moyens de resoudre ... je suis preneur
merci


----------



## dimix1973 (26 Août 2011)

bon, je viens de tester et effectivement, apple TV2 depuis la mise a jour ne veut rien savoir .
il voit l'imac en partage mais ne veut pas y accéder, en disant que l'imac et l'apple TV ne sont pas sur le meme réseau.
mon imac étant en ethernet, j'ai donc teste avec une liaison ethernet sur l'applet TV et en moins de 1sec... tout était ok...
donc, je confirme... il peu y  avoir un problème si l'imac est sur ethernet et l'apple TV en wifi...
pour autant ce qui est étrange c'est que mon ipad voit et peut accéder en wifi a l'imac... 
il doit y avoir un problème de port sur l'Apple TV ...
si quelqu'un a tester... et sait comment corriger ou ouvrir les ports ?? je suis preneur
merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2011)

J'ai résolu le problème avec une Time Capsule, plus aucun soucis de déconnexion !
Bon comme il y a eu en même temps la M.à.j. de l'ATV2, peut-etre que le problème a été résolu par ce biais. Quoiqu'il en soit, maintenant tout fonctionne parfaitement en WIFI et en ethernet !!!


----------



## dimix1973 (29 Août 2011)

bon, apres moultes tests.. toujours le problème... alors que le reste fonctionne bien
le seul moyen, passer par ethernet sur Apple TV pour avoir accès a la bibliothèque iTunes imac qui est en ethernet...
bizarre... je vais leur téléphoner pour voir ...


----------

